# MCS - McAleese Limited



## System (21 November 2013)

McAleese Group is an Australian provider of specialised transport and logistics solutions. McAleese Group operates a portfolio of transport and logistics businesses that provide heavy haulage and lifting solutions across Australia, bulk commodities haulage and liquid fuels and petroleum distribution in key metropolitan centres and on interstate routes, and also design and manufacture fuel transfer equipment for domestic and international markets.

http://www.mcaleese.com.au

McAleese Limited (MCS) is expected to list on the ASX on November 28, 2013.


----------



## mcgrath111 (25 December 2013)

Any thought's on this company? 

I guess it's a little too early to really see where there headed. 

My motive to buying in is largely based on what I thought was a fair price on the share and the high experience of the board, whom majority previously worked for Asciano.

Good management= Good future share price & profits?


----------



## robusta (17 February 2014)

Not so sure about good management, the seem to have had a poor culture of safety and maintenance before listing, no more drama's n the news and the need to restructure so soon after listing.


----------



## IrishDigger (17 February 2014)

The following is a link to an article in the Brisbane Times,

Brisbane Times News Report


----------



## skc (18 February 2014)

Down over 50% within 3 months of listing. This is definitely a great IPO as far as the sellers are concerned.


----------



## ROE (19 February 2014)

I am actually surprise people buy this stock at IPO. This business has major safety issues before the IPO and they have to delay it ...that is some seriously red flag and when they list people still buy?

stock market is hard place already without trouble ...business with trouble and safety issues and no public track records, man that is one hell of a gamble.

Management play less of a role than you may think, Most company's results are determined less by its CEO than by its industry and the economy

what you want is able and honest management and not a super star in a industry where the business excel but not so much a good management in a **** industry.

Look at some business that are lead by a no name executives ...they are some of the best of the best because these guys run the right business that excel in our economy.


----------



## skc (19 February 2014)

ROE said:


> I am actually surprise people buy this stock at IPO. This business has major safety issues before the IPO and they have to delay it ...that is some seriously red flag and when they list people still buy?




If I was to make a guess, the private equity seller dressed up the business for sale by reducing maintenance and repair costs. The problems won't be apparent straight away and hopefully by the time they do surface the business has been sold already.


----------



## ROE (16 April 2014)

The murky world between what is good for you can be bad for your clients 

http://www.theage.com.au/business/broker-blunder-over-mcaleese-float-20140416-36reu.html

Law need to be review seriously, you cant have someone underwrite a stock and call a buy.
They should be banned from covering it


----------



## ROE (8 May 2014)

McAleese mulls asset sales, denies receivership risk
http://www.afr.com/p/business/companies/mcaleese_mulls_asset_sales_denies_544Pduh30YBKOw8e6wXIqK


----------



## 13blowe (7 September 2014)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone could help me with the number of shares listed? as my aspect Huntley report said there is 287,000,000, but the company's last full year report lists it as being 209,590,517... the other thing that I wondering about was the shares released by escrow but I didn't understand it very well... so any help would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## McLovin (1 August 2015)

These guys seem to be completely falling apart. HHA (50% equity interest) has gone bust, now one of their biggest customers has gone into administration. And they also tipped $14m into AGO to help keep it afloat, God knows how that's going to work out!


----------

